# Destruction of benign lesions  vs Destruction of cutaneous vascular proliferative



## aprillerowland (May 25, 2017)

If we have strawberry patch or cherry angiomas removed, would you use 17110 or 17106-17108 if done by cryotherapy?

If billing 17106, is there any problems with reimbursements from ins cos?


----------



## ellzeycoding (May 26, 2017)

17106-17108.  These conditions are vascular lesions.  cryosurgery is a destructive technique.

Carrier may consider it cosmetic, so you may need pre-approval our prior auth.


----------

